# Some injustices just demand action...



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/g...ot-in-mcdonalds-because-of-cold-french-fries/

https://www.wtoc.com/2019/07/22/garden-city-police-investigating-shots-fired-incident-mcdonalds/


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Hell hath no fury as a woman served cold French fries as the saying goes


----------

